# What kind of frog?



## frog guy (Jan 8, 2013)

Does anyone know what type of tinc. this is? I apologize for the picture quality.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

The pic quality makes it hard to tell. It is either a Yellowback, Alanis, or Inferalanis. If you get a better pic with better color I would be able to tell you for sure.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd say inferalanis. Theres no blue on the legs, so not alanis


----------



## frog guy (Jan 8, 2013)

not sure if these are better.. Hard to tell in the pics.. but the light spots on legs are actually a light blue color .with that being said does that make this an Alanis?


----------



## frog guy (Jan 8, 2013)

........................


----------



## KingSnake9 (Jul 14, 2011)

im almost certain that is a yellowback, mine look very similar.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

That is indeed a Yellow back, showing the redced yellow look that some can show, they are variable.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

I agree with Bill, and kingsnake


----------



## frog guy (Jan 8, 2013)

Yea I had first thought it to be a yellowback but the more I looked almost every one was different... this guy is 1 of 3 and they look exactly the same... luckly I have no plans on breeding them.. thanks for the help guys


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

It certainly has the characteristics of a reduced Yellowback, but I haven't seen any with that "Y" shape pattern that it has. Not saying they don't exist.

My guess would be La Fumee 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v511/seanstew/LaFumee3.jpg

Some of these have light blue on the legs.

Beautiful frog though!


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

yellowback


----------

